# MonteVerdi.TV will broadcast concert Jorge Luis Prats for free



## Willem Scholten

Hello Everyone!

I'd like you to take knowledge of a discovery i made. Its a site devoted to classical music, and making it available for everyone around the world.

http://www.MonteVerdi.TV

*Also, I'd like to inform you that this sunday (nov 1st) there will be a live internet broadcast of a concert by Jorge Luis Prats. The story of Jorge Luis Prats is a remarkable one. At the age of 21 he won the renowned Parisian international competition Marguerite Long, leaving for instance Ivo Pogorelich well behind him and having to eat bread and crackers only and without access to a piano to practice on (ok, copied this text from the site, but it tells the story very well).

http://live.monteverdi.tv/jorge-luis-prats-amsterdam/*

This broadcast will be for free by the kind people of MonteVerdi.TV, as a promotional stunt.

All I ask is that you take a look at it, and if you like it, feel free to promote it in your channel.

Enjoy 
Willem Scholten


----------



## Kuhlau

Is there a reason for concern that ZoneAlarm warned me Firefox was attempting to act as a server the second I visited the site? Or is this perfectly innoculous?

FK


----------



## Willem Scholten

I havent had problems with that, even with firefox.

My guess is that its innocent. I get all sorts of messages even when I'm watching the official CNN site and stuff.

Did you like the site?


----------



## Kuhlau

Thanks for replying so promptly. 

Yeah, it looks pretty good. Might find myself dipping in and out of there over the coming weeks and months.

FK


----------

